# UPS vs. Surge Protector (47" LCD)



## Cody (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm getting a LG 47sl80 and I want to make sure I get a good surge protector or battery backup if needed. I don't know how powerful I need though. As far as now, the only equipment I will have connected will be the LG 47", Bluray player, DISH satellite box, and Wii.

Will a battery backup be needed, or can I go with a surge protecter around 4000 joule rating?? 

Thanks in advance, Cody


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is not much point in getting a UPS for LCD sets. You will pay extra for battery backup. You can get all the surge suppression you need for less. Look for the highest amp ratings, highest joule ratings, and make sure that you have protection for all of the signal lines into the system.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I use APC stuff they come with lightning insurance and are very reliable. Remember to always keep surge protectors away from fire hazards since they can ignite in certain situations. 

UPS are very nice since it lets you turn stuff off on your own, but I typically save that for computers/projectors.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Any surge suppressor these days should be UL1449 rated so if it fails with a dead short it should cut off the current.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Any surge suppressor these days should be UL1449 rated so if it fails with a dead short it should cut off the current.


Yes that helped a lot when that standard was added.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Above all, make sure that all lines into the home are properly grounded.


----------



## Cody (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input and suggestions, I bought a Belkin surge protector, like 3900 joules and i think it said 15amp. It has the coax and phone line protection which i know are very important. Ive seen and heard first hand a modem to router to computer get fried through the cable internet... snap snap snap was all i heard!

Thanks again, I think this Belkin should work out good


----------

